# écran avec un voile gris



## 28265 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je possède un Ipad 2 et depuis hier j'ai un problème lorsque je suis sur le net
Je peux bien faire ma recherche sur Google et je trouve l'adresse mais mon écran
est recouvert d'un voile gris et est insensible au touché. Donc il m'est impossible
de sélectionner l'adresse. j'ai essayé de l'éteindre mais le problème persiste.

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci de vote aide

Philippe


----------

